# Hi guys!



## lenjhn (Mar 28, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello and use this CUTE emoticon!!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 28, 2005)

Greetings Lauryn! Welcome to specktra! Hope to see you around.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome Lauryn! Hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2005)

WELCOME LAURYN!!!! =)


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

